# Warmer Climes



## PeterT68 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hello fellow expats. I am now benefiting from the winter charms of Shenyang. 
My Chinese wife has been tempted by colleagues to consider a move to the warmer Southern parts of the country, in the Zhenjiang area. :fingerscrossed:
We are planning a trip down there later this month where family of her colleagues will take care of us. 
One major concern will be education for our 9 year old daughter. I have spent hours searching for international type schools, but the only 'hits' I get are in Guangzhou, or further afield. Does anyone have knowledge of other possibilities in the Zhenjiang or Maoming area?


----------

